# Kayak fishing "must haves"



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

Being new to kayak fishing, what is a small list of "must-have" items to make fishing from a kayak more enjoyable and productive.

Thanks!


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

1.) Water Bottle
2.) Rope: I like to sometimes tie my kayak to a tree or log and get out.
3.) Leashes: I keep both of my rods upon a leash when not using them. It would be very hard to lose a $200 rod and reel. 
4.) Good pair of sun glasses
5.) Pair of cheap aqua socks


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Learned the hard way that a landing net is near the top of the list. I have a wader's style bamboo hand net. I just lay it on the rear deck with a 3' cord and carabiner hooked to one of my seat straps.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

In addition to what has already been mentioned:

-some sort of anchor, I even use a cheap spring clamp as a "brush grabber" anchor
-safety equipment (goes without saying)
-I don't carry a net all the time, sometimes I carry a lip gripper tool, takes up less space
-dry boxes: I carry at least one for my phone/wallet/keys
-spare bungee cords and zip-ties 

I'm probably forgetting something obvious, if it comes to me later I'll add it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

- Good anchor system. 
- Tie downs (for everything)
- Nice rope to pull yak behind when wading stretches. 
- measuring stick/ruler
- cooler
- hat & eyewear
- rod/reel + hook/line/lure ( obviously ) 

Most all else is a just luxury


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> - Good anchor system.
> - Tie downs (for everything)
> - Nice rope to pull yak behind when wading stretches.
> - *measuring stick/ruler*
> ...


I largely consider my Hawg Trough measuring board to be bad luck. Since I have bought it, whenever I have carried it I have virtually never needed it for ANYTHING worthy of measuring!


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

1) leashes.
2) dry set of clothes in the car.
3) depending on where I am going and what I plan to do: anchor, stake-out pole, waders


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

good, comfortable, light pfd


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

SPF 50
Wide brimmed hat.
Zip Lock Baggies for: Cell Phone, Wallet, etc. anything you want to keep dry.
3# dumb bell for an anchor. (easy to pull up, doesn't stick or hook on anything)
Pee bottle (wide mouth prefered).

Bowhunter57


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I like to carry a whistle (that works when wet) or an air horn.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Pee bottle (wide mouth preferred).


So what are the holes in the bottom of my Tarpon for??? Ha-ha!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Most yakkers seem to use a milkcrate for gear and to attach rod holders (usually pvc). I use a cooler with the top strapped closed in case of an unfortunate spill my gear stays inside. I attached the PVC with duct tape (black tape so it doesn't look too hillbillyish). Plus there's room for a couple beverages and some lunch.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

If you're in a SIK, a nice sized sponge is good to have to remove excess water...should you get rained on, catch a couple of waves or just drip some water in the kayak from getting in and out. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

Beer. 

I accidentally left my sunblock at home last weekend. Bad mistake. I strongly recommend storing some with your tackle or yak if possible. 

The one thing I really like having is the ruler decal on the side of the yak. It makes for quick measurement and return to the water. No fumbling around for any type of ruler or tape, etc. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Riverjam said:


> Beer.
> 
> i second the beer....always nice to have a cold drink on a hot day.


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

I keep a sharp knife within easy reach. A push pole comes in handy also and prevents you from breaking your paddle.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## X-Man (Feb 1, 2009)

All of the above are good, depending on your wants and needs. A PFD that acts as a fishing vest is great as you have all your lures, pliers, etc. within reach and don't have to fumble around looking for a tackle box or the like. Keep everything you might need above your waist and you will be fine. I second a sharp knife. but make it a sheath knife - something you can get to with either hand. meaning wear it dead center of your be;t behind you.. You will find times that when you need it, you need it NOW. No time to be fumbling around with a folding knife. I learned a hard lesson with a 16" smallmouth hung up in a trot line with part of the lure in the trot line and the other hooks in my hand. Thought I would never get the folding knife deployed with one hand and all the while in fast current with the kayak trying to run out from under me. You don't need or want a Rambo type knife - a 4" very sharp sheath knife will do. Also, put all your gear in your kayak/canoe grab the end and turn it over a few times at home in the yard. Then, you will see just how well well all your "securing" of items actually is.


----------

